# Timid rat biting through cage bars



## blackbubblequeen (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi All,

Long time reader of the forum, first time poster! I've recently been having behavioural problems with my very timid rat Lily who has started biting through her cage and need some advice. 

She has always been very timid from the day I got her from a pet shop, I originally put this down to bad handling when she was young. It took me approximately 2 months to get her to the point where she would take food from my hands but despite all my effects to this day she still doesn't like being picked up and she is now approximately 6 months old. She's quite happy to come and climb onto your lap briefly when she's out and will happily climb up onto your shoulder, however she hates being handled and is still very nervous. She is nervous of any slight movement and runs for cover when she hears any movement when she is out. She will come to me when I open up the cage and call her and when I stand at the edge of the bed and hold me arm out she'll reach up and climb up my arm. I've started putting her nervousness down to her personality now and we have just adapted to let her come to us and have no problem as we love her nonetheless. 

Recently however my partners mother came to stay with us for a few weeks and unknown to me she started to give the rats treats through the bars of their cage, despite me informing her not to do so. As such, whenever I put my fingers through the cage to say hello Lily has started biting as she expects it to be food. I attempted to condition her not to bite by discouraging her by making a hissing noise and tapping the cage. However, this has just served to make her more nervous and now she is beginning to bite out of fear whenever I put my fingers through the bars and has started being quite aggressive and drawing blood. The easiest solution would be not to put my fingers in, however I have two small neices so I want to train my rats not to bite. 

Does anyone have any suggestions how to discourage this biting without making her fearful? And how can I undo the damage I have done in terms of making her less fearful of my fingers? And finally, tips for attempting to make her behaviour in general improve so she is not as nervous would be really appreciated!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 5imp7y (Mar 13, 2012)

Stop feeding her through the bars and stop putting your fingers through the bars, or if she bites give her a quick puff of air from a straw directed at her nose, it will either stop her or interest her. My one boy nibbles through the bars and if he bites i blow on his face and he stops. But i feel nibbling and licking is ok but biting is not. Also try spoon feeding her out of her cage some yogurt and then move it on to your finger and maybe she wont bite after learning that licking results in a treat.


----------

